# Just wanted to share



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

These are my babies that hatched 3 silkies and a pekin (little grey one) mum was more than happy to incubate the eggs but kicked them out after hatching so they are living in my bedroom.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations. some great looking chicks you've got there.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Boy are they cute all in a row!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so adorably sweet! Congrat's!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new feather babies.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely chubby chicks


----------



## Diana (Oct 17, 2012)

So darling. i am just dying for some Silkies! The fox got mine.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone they are all doing fantastic, little tiny wing feathers coming in.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Diana said:


> So darling. i am just dying for some Silkies! The fox got mine.


Oh no I'm so sorry that's horrible


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Just an update on the babies they are 3 weeks tomorrow. And all doing fantastic.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

What beautiful little babies!!Jen


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh they're so cute!

X


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I love them soo cute!


----------



## Diana (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, I have some chicks now. Raising them in the bathroom, and working on the chicken house and yard. I will get it together.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Update on my babies, sadly we lost the little grey pekin. But the silkies are going strong I have one roo and two pullets.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! At such a young age, how do you know what they are ?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute! They have such big poofs on their head. How old are they?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pics. Cute chicks! Good luck!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

They are about 9 weeks now, I can tell because the roosters comb is visibly larger and his lobes are longer than his sisters.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting! Thank you Aussie , I had no idea. Does make sense!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I will let you know in a few more weeks if I'm wrong


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow they are really big for 9 weeks. My Peobie wasn't that big at 9 weeks. I think she's smaller than normal too!? Dunno? Lol


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

They were actually 10 weeks yesterday, I don't think they really are very big, they are petite little things.


----------

